# Pro viv plastic vivariums



## chevvits (Mar 6, 2013)

Just been looking for a new pvc enclosure for my gtp and have seen the pro viv ones anyone got one if so what do you think cheers


----------



## Anthonyk (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm currently replacing all my wooden vivs with Pro Vivs plastics. They are excellent, hold the heat and humidity well, are strong enough to stack, and pretty easy to put up


----------

